# How much fuel does your GTR use?



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

As the title says.

Please write litres per 100km and also write your setup (single turbo, stroker, twin turbo, hp etc).

Thought It`d be nice to see how much fuel different setups use.

Sorry if this is a repost if it is please lock or remove the thread thanks.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

2.6, Greddy induction kit, aftermarket downpipe/de-cat/exhaust, everything else fairly standard, dyno proves 360hp
450km, 52 litres of fuel
12litres per 100km


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

R32 Combat said:


> 2.6, Greddy induction kit, aftermarket downpipe/de-cat/exhaust, everything else fairly standard, dyno proves 360hp
> 450km, 52 litres of fuel
> 12litres per 100km


Then you have one great car beacuse a stock R33 should consume 12.3/100kms


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I run 95RON fuel, so it will use less then Nissans stated fuel usage. 

I do drive like the Vicars wife...


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

2.6, 1 bar, around 370bhp, induction kit, exhaust, powerfc

19L/100kms


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

wildboy said:


> 2.6, 1 bar, around 370bhp, induction kit, exhaust, powerfc
> 
> 19L/100kms


Do you drive fairly hard? I run .9 bar. My spec is similar you yours but I get better MPG.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

wildboy said:


> 2.6, 1 bar, around 370bhp, induction kit, exhaust, powerfc
> 
> 19L/100kms


Isnt that a bit too much for a BPU car?

How much those that run single turbo consume, I think my numbers are pretty high...


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

My RB30, T51R, 600hp could return 14l/100km. It's all in the mapping and driving..


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

Lots of town driving/ traffic followed by thrashing the tits off it usually.
Much better mileage on a run but never been far enough to do a whole tank at cruising speeds, so I've no idea what I can squeeze out of it.
The day I start driving economically is the day I sell it!


----------



## MikeFinlayson (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a r33gtr and after having some mods done at RB Motorsport including a Apexi power fc they mapped it . The fuel consumptionis really good if you drive it normally.Irecorn its better that my daughters Audi TT


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

R32 Combat said:


> My RB30, T51R, 600hp could return 14l/100km. It's all in the mapping and driving..


Then my car isnt that bad?

R33 GTR 2.8l To4z 650hp (750hp map usually) on my street map and great driving I do 16l/100km but I havent done any better than that.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

wildboy said:


> Lots of town driving/ traffic followed by thrashing the tits off it usually.
> Much better mileage on a run but never been far enough to do a whole tank at cruising speeds, so I've no idea what I can squeeze out of it.
> *The day I start driving economically is the day I sell it!*


Exactly, but with the fuel prices going upp faster than the market drops (I know great comparison !) you have to think a little bit more of your wallet.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/40018-fuel-economy.html


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

I apologize Glenn, sorry!

I was thinking that there surely was a thread about this.


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Exactly, but with the fuel prices going upp faster than the market drops (I know great comparison !) you have to think a little bit more of your wallet.


My wife has a Seat Ibiza that gets 40+mpg so we use that for long journeys/multi-storey car parks etc.
Hate driving it though cos you can't overtake in it!


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

wildboy said:


> My wife has a Seat Ibiza that gets 40+mpg so we use that for long journeys/multi-storey car parks etc.
> Hate driving it though cos you can't overtake in it!


Hahaha! My girlfriend drives a Golf 6 multifuel, when I drive it right after I jumped out of my GTR it feels like it doesent move at all!


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

Lowest i've been down is 12,5L/100km.
That's an almost constant speed of 100km/h.
At a speed of 140km/h and quite aggressive driving it used 19L/100km.

2,7l engine @ ~600hp.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Brains said:


> Lowest i've been down is 12,5L/100km.
> That's an almost constant speed of 100km/h.
> At a speed of 140km/h and quite aggressive driving it used 19L/100km.
> 
> 2,7l engine @ ~600hp.


Thats good!

You illegal bastard, we cant drive over 110km/h in Sweden :chuckle:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

2.7L, twin turbo, a few mods, over 900ATW. Does 2000L/100Km on race fuel........ (assuming my 1.5Gallons/mile cross calculation is correct).

Of course that is all WOT at the upper end of the rev range!


----------



## JKGTR (Apr 7, 2010)

on a run from leeds to london the car averaged 10.2L/100km.
Thats including the speedo showing 150-160 at 1 point.
Stage 1. RSP map.
All in the map


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Thats good!
> 
> You illegal bastard, we cant drive over 110km/h in Sweden :chuckle:


It gets much more quiet at that speed compared to 100km/h :chuckle:


----------



## Silverback2 (Oct 13, 2009)

When I drove the racecar back from Brands Hatch, I got just under 5 liters / 100km. From M6 J3 to our unit, I got perhaps 70 liters per 100km. :clap:

That's 105 race fuel, 2.8 liter stroker setup producing over 700 at the wheels. It doesn't have aircon though, maybe that's where the extra economy comes in


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

*£60 125km*

this a r34-gtr like the title says £60 did 125km (it seems a bit to much to me) 
is running 376hp
no motorways,it been running in town but still!!!!!!!!!!!:bawling:


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

kociek said:


> this a r34-gtr like the title says £60 did 125km (it seems a bit to much to me)
> is running 376hp
> no motorways,it been running in town but still!!!!!!!!!!!:bawling:


That is shockingly bad, the only time my car did this was when the timing was way out. Definately something wrong.

14l/100km, This is with a fair bit of spirited driving doing around 90 on the highway. Should get better as the afrs were on the richer side at the time, will hopefully finish it off soon with 1.4-6 bar.

Not sure on HP but I would guestimate 430 fly at 1bar and did a 12.4 quarter mile with a slipping clutch with a clutch cracked in 3 places.

256/8.25 cams, timing adjusted on both
Forged pistons
Twin 2871r, 1 bar
HKS full induction piping
ARC intercooler and HKS hardpipes
4" exhaust system
F-con gold d jetro


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Noram driving mine uses around 12l/100km and full bore track time it about 35-40liters an hour, not sure what that's workes out to though


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

jabran200 said:


> That is shockingly bad, the only time my car did this was when the timing was way out. Definately something wrong.
> 
> 14l/100km, This is with a fair bit of spirited driving doing around 90 on the highway. Should get better as the afrs were on the richer side at the time, will hopefully finish it off soon with 1.4-6 bar.
> 
> ...


what you did then if you don't mind me asking ?

you just sorted out the timing?

thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

That's right, my cams have been adjusted and the cas was retarded almost maximum as well so it was about 15degrees+retarded. Sorted that out and with the same map at the time it gave almost double BUT you could have some other problem as well and I would start with checking the timing with a timing light.

If you don't have adjustable pullies then I would expect it the bolt to be near on the centre of the slot but I have seen some other peoples car with stock engines and pullies have a little advanced (maybe for little extra power.).


----------



## bucharest (Sep 18, 2010)

12l/100klm. gt35r, power fc, 432 awhp. great economy.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Sorry I live in England I have no idea what kilometres means. If someone would like to answer in mpg that would make sense. Thanking u


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Sorry I live in England I have no idea what kilometres means. If someone would like to answer in mpg that would make sense. Thanking u


would be nice to her your opinion

with £60 quid i did around 70 miles 

not driving in motorways only in town in short runs 

standard r34-gtr (nearly) it has apexi air filters and after market exhaust 357hp at low bar 

thanks


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I'll let u know what mine does in the coming weeks. 

I'm expecting 40 miles to £30ish


----------

